# Understanding the job market



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

Hays Recruitment-market-updates/active-sectors-14011 
Cant post links, just google hays recruitment market update

This is from 2014 but will help with understanding which sectors the positions are in because finding work esp. in a busy metropolis like Sydney can be
a painstaking endurance.

I also recommend to follow up call people after interview and

When applying:
call the hiring person directly to send them the application ( CV/resume & covering letter).


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

So the three growing job markets at the moment are trades eg. construction site labourers, banking and...

If you are considering taking up study, I recommend education as
you get a high chance of employment and its fun.



B Civ Eng. I have some knowledge of Sydney job market through
many interviews and personal research.


----------

